# Which P226?



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Sorry folks this post may be a little long but I have a few questions.

This gun (P226) may end up being my new carry gun as well as home defense and range gun. The size and weight of the 226 is not an issue for me since the gun I currently carry is one of thoes pricey steel 1911's. Height diff is .1 and length is .4 and I carry OWB.

Thought I would give a little fill in info before I got to the quetion at hand and opinions. I have never thought about Sigs untill I shot my friends and see how many Goverment agencies use them. I 've been to the LGS and held them all and the P226 feels best hands down.

In your opinion which P226 is the cream of the crop for what I'm looking for? I thought about the MK 25 but I think it was the hype of being the same gun as the Seals carry. I did alot of checking and from what I can see the only diff is the coating, the UID, rail, and anchor. Feel free to correct me if I am wrong, Sigs are a new learning process for me.

I was thinking along the lines of the Elite, Enhanced elite or Tac Ops. Would you say im on the right path or no? If not could you please point out what I may be missing. Ok folks im done so please chime in and let me know what your thoughts are and help point me to the cream of the crop P226. Thanks for your help and input. For got to mention im looking at it in 9mm.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I am not a Sig person myself, but of all the Sig's I have handled, I really liked the sas models.......sometimes hard to find, depending on where you are.....


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I've got a P229 SAS Gen 2. Great gun and I have no plans to ever get rid of it but I have a love/hate with the trigger. The SA SRT is fantastic but that first DA shot feels like I'm waiting for an eternity for that thing to break. I much prefer the SA consistency of my 1911.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I love my 17 year old 226, but I carry an equally vintage 228. Same accuracy and reliability, but more compact and easier for carry. 15 round 228 mags are plentiful as well.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

First off, lemme congrats you on getting a P226, they are like one of the top handguns a person can own IMO...

If I had an extra $400! Dear LORD! 

In any case, you cant go wrong with any P226 you get. good luck picking one out!


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replies so far, still looking, cant decide just yet. Hitting the gunshow this weekend. Maybe this will be it.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

They are all great handguns, just choose the features you want and go with it ........JJ


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Sig Sauers are very high quality guns.

Here is a P226 Swiss Police trade in that I bought several years ago for $350

I had CCR done a $79 Slide refinish for me & I put new grips on it. It's 9mm.










My latest Sig is a P226 X5 - more expensive & heavier to carry - but pretty to me. I had the slide lightened by 2 oz.










I also bought this Sig P229 Seagoville Police Department gun in .40 cal. for $450 - it's barely used and sets on my nightstand.










There are several high quality gun manufacturers like HK / Beretta / Colt / Kimber / Ruger etc etc Sig's are one of the best IMHO

Good luck in your search for a P 226.

:smt1099


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for the help, I did pick up a gun but it wasnt a Sig. Shot one at the range and it judt didnt work for me. Thanks again though.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

What did you buy?

Post a picture.

:smt1099


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

I have a basic model in .40S&W.. The reason that I prefer it is that I have a SIG barrel in 357SIG and then added a Bar-Sto 9mm barrel and I have a .22 caliber kit.
Four calibers in one frame..........
Think about it.
Good Luck,

Lateck,


----------



## Helderberg (Nov 17, 2012)

Do you like the grip sleeve? By the way, nice group of guns. 
thanks in advance, Frank.


----------



## willieH (Nov 22, 2012)

grey-wolf said:


> ... I was thinking along the lines of the Elite, Enhanced elite or Tac Ops. Would you say im on the right path or no? If not could you please point out what I may be missing. Ok folks im done so please chime in and let me know what your thoughts are and help point me to the cream of the crop P226. Thanks for your help and input. For got to mention im looking at it in 9mm.


I just went through the same process and decided on the TACOPS. It's hard to beat the package: SRT trigger, beaver tail, magwell grips, (4) 20 round mags, night sights and front serrations.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

@ Helderberg 

Naw - I didn't like the sleeve - took it off - love the gun tho



@ willieH - very nice setup - I just shot that gun yesterday - friend of mine own's it - great gun

:smt1099


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

I have been looking at the Sig 226 as well and I really like the Elite. I looked at the Tacops and just could get past the additional length I would have to deal with in CCW.


----------



## Idahokid (Jan 18, 2012)

I carry the p226 in a .357 sig round.Great gun for winter carry.Beretta Nano for summer.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

My two bits a West German P226 new if you can find it or a CPO. I have a CPO and it is built like a swiss watch. Outstanding shooter. Sorry but for me given Sigs QA woes of late I'd be hard pressed to give them 700 to 900 of my bucks for a might work. If you must have rails then I guess new is the way to go. For carry I'd prefer not have a rail especially on a weapon this big and heavy. YMMV. Good luck.


----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

Helderberg said:


> Do you like the grip sleeve? By the way, nice group of guns.
> thanks in advance, Frank.


Yeah i like grip sleeve its comfortable


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Lol. Man, that's an old thread.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

JohnCEa said:


> Yeah i like grip sleeve its comfortable


Which grip sleeve do you prefer?


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Goldwing said:


> Which grip sleeve do you prefer?


Pretty sure any one that revives an old thread. I’m seeing a tendency toward necromancy in the threads someone posts in, with short, non-descript replies.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Pretty sure any one that revives an old thread. I’m seeing a tendency toward necromancy in the threads someone posts in, with short, non-descript replies.


A pattern perhaps?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If you go down to the bottom of many pages here - there are "suggested" threads. And, most, if not all, of those are ancient. That has been happening A LOT on the various forums that have switched to this same software... All owned now by the same company.

We will undoubtedly keep seeing old threads coming back up as a result.


----------

